# Que gozada!!!!!!!! Compañeros de curro perdiendo más de 100 k en criptos



## Zparo reincidente (11 May 2022)

Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!


----------



## Jomach (11 May 2022)

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con alegrarse de las miserias ajenas, últimamente el karma está en modo justiciero. Y no, no tengo criptos ni acciones.


----------



## sirpask (11 May 2022)

Van mal las criptos o que?


----------



## AH1N1 (11 May 2022)

hasta 27400 hay caida


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Van mal las criptos o que?



No hombre con las criptos siempre ganas compra invierte dale tu dinero a los judíos que te harán rico. Como te va a estafar un judío?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!








__





Schadenfreude - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_*Schadenfreude*_ (IPA  [ˈʃaːdənˌfʁɔʏ̯də] (?·i)) es una palabra del alemán que designa el sentimiento de alegría o satisfacción generado por el sufrimiento, infelicidad o humillación de otro. El término se usa también como expresión culta en otros idiomas, como el inglés. El término en español se traduce como regodearse o *regodeo*, definido por la RAE como _Complacerse maliciosamente con un percance, apuro, etc., que le ocurre a otra persona._1 Clínicamente se identifica con el sadismo. Asimismo, y aunque el Diccionario de la Real Academia no lo recoge, se puede traducir usando el término "epicaricacia", proveniente del griego clásico (ἐπιχαιρεκακία). Se trata de un concepto opuesto a lo que en español se llama compasión o al concepto budista _mudita_, "felicidad por la fortuna de otro".23

Y APROVECHO PARA ENLAZAR OTRO POST DONDE HACE DÍAS YA ANTICIPABA (ACERTANDO) QUE SI LAS CRIPTOS ROMPIAN CON FUERZA HACIA ABAJO LOS 30.000 AL DÍA SIGUIENTE SE HUNDIAN






33k el bitcoin


Abrochense los cinturones




www.burbuja.info





EDITO AHORA MISMO LAS 7:30 DEL JUEVES 12


----------



## Antiparticula (11 May 2022)

¿y si las criptos son el complemento a la impresora para destruir masa monetaria?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y si las criptos son el complemento a la impresora para destruir masa monetaria?



Ya lo dije hace un año o más . Pero también va a ser La Bolsa y los bonos . Siempre ha sido así


----------



## °YoMismo° (11 May 2022)

Hasta que no vendan sus ceiptomonedas no ha perdido dinero, solo sus inversiones en criptos han perdido valor, pero pueden volver a recuperarlo


----------



## bushiburbujito (11 May 2022)

HLDO! Ya subirán. Bueno, a lo mejor EEUU termina viéndolas como una amenaza para el dolar y las prohíbe. Si, ya se lo del blockchain y la descentralización: te dará igual porque solo podrás utilizarlas como medio de pago con frikis, y a escondidas de la ley.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (11 May 2022)

Hasta que no vendan no pierden. Y hay que reconocer que romper los 30k en BTC es preocupante, pero los 25k son la muralla china. No va a caer de ahí facilmente.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Hasta que no vendan no pierden. Y hay que reconocer que romper los 30k en BTC es preocupante, pero los 25k son la muralla china. No va a caer de ahí facilmente.



Tu también eres de los que decía que el diésel siempre sería más barato que la gasolina?


----------



## rayban00 (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.

¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.

33% de 40k a 30k y ha perdido 200k

Por tanto tenía un montante de más de 600.000 €

¿Y teniendo un capital de 600k, se levantan todos los días para ir a currar para verte tu cara de mierda? jajaja


----------



## Risitas (11 May 2022)

No deja de ser una estafa como el Forúm Filatélico, pero legalizada.


----------



## cerilloprieto (11 May 2022)

¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.

Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.


----------



## Genofinder (11 May 2022)

¿Pero cuanto pagó por que igual compró cuando costaban 8000$?, ademas uno no gana o pierde Hasta que no vende


----------



## Sesino6 (11 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con alegrarse de las miserias ajenas, últimamente el karma está en modo justiciero. Y no, no tengo criptos ni acciones.



Tienes criptos y acciones Y LO SABES.


----------



## Sesino6 (11 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



Tienes criptotimos Y LO SABES


----------



## Vorsicht (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054837
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinónimo: hijo de puta.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.
> 
> ¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.
> 
> ...



Zparo es anumérico, por eso inventa sin ton ni son!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



-200k? Entraron en máximos con todo lo que tenían? 

Hace falta ser subnormal, no fue difícil entrar el entorno de los 600/900$ y dejarlo a modo de plan de jubilación. En 25 años me cuentas a ver...


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 May 2022)




----------



## jolu (11 May 2022)

Yo en 2001 lo tuve muy claro.
Eran bitcoin o bonos de NuevaRumasa, viendo lo que iba a suceder me decanté por la abejita.


----------



## gpm (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!




Siempre he estado en contra de las cryptos. Aún estoy más en co tra de los hijos de puta que se ríen de la desgracia de los demás y encima los conocen....


----------



## Jomach (11 May 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> Tienes criptos y acciones Y LO SABES.



Te juro por mi vida que no.
Pero las caras de angustia de algunos de mis compañeros de trabajo eran un poema.
Y más allá de que sean activos especulativos y de que el riesgo existe, qué quieres que te diga, ver disfrute en un momento así, con la gente que compartes un tercio de cada día, te convierte de facto en alguien más desdichado que estos pobres diablos. Más incluso que el que compró terra en 110.


----------



## DifferentBcn (11 May 2022)

Veo suicidios colectivos en brevé.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 May 2022)

JOJOJOJO ME NVTRE


----------



## JB12 (11 May 2022)

Mi muhé, economista es una anticriptomoneda, pirámide inside!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.


https://archive.vn/0q1hv https://anonup.com/thread/4767076 17 DIAS EXACTOS ANTES DEL ULTIMO CATACROKER ESTO FUE SIDO FUIDO ESCRITO https://archive.vn/9SvjW 17 days ago > > - POORS FUNCIOUS - ( 552 BC )...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

*POORS FUCIO REDUX VERSION
ES UN CASINO AMAÑADO*

se acumulan los testimonios





Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.


Siempre he tenido ciertos poderes exotericos y capacidades metafisicas que no creeriais. Solo hay que ver mi nick, notrabajo, quien trabaja ahora en España ????, con mi nick incluso consegui mediante la metafisica parar todo el trabajo mundial el año pasado. Pues bien tras llevarme unos...




www.burbuja.info





<< aint got no i got life roberta de gaetano >>
gematria

​

money isnt everything love is​2992​2094​349​

astronomically aligned aliens are here​1329​2094​349​870​anything you want you got it ​3212​2094​349

________________________________________________________________

https://www.gematrix.org/?word=aint got no i got life roberta de gaetano

*COMO YA SABEIS : 17 DIAS DESPUES DE QUE EL SABIO POOR S FUCIO *
*reflexionara sobre la virtud el mercao se fue a la puta
y volo ...*








newbeginnings164 Discrete


SINCE 2021.... " EARN MONEY OR {#id:11698#} S OR THINGS " ITS TOTALLY POOR MAN MENTALLITY - POORS FUNCIOUS - ( 552 BC )




anonup.com













newbeginnings164 Discrete


17 DAYS AFTER ... THE SUPAR ACIENT QUOTE OF {#id:16617#} {#id:99853#} ABOUT HOW FINANCIAL GAINS OR {#id:17902#} {#id:22171#} {#id:30034#} OR {#id:5779#} OR MONEY




anonup.com





fiuuuuuuuuuuuu

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

22 Jun 2021 #107






Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.


https://archive.vn/0q1hv https://anonup.com/thread/4767076 17 DIAS EXACTOS ANTES DEL ULTIMO CATACROKER ESTO FUE SIDO FUIDO ESCRITO https://archive.vn/9SvjW 17 days ago > > - POORS FUNCIOUS - ( 552 BC )...




www.burbuja.info





 17 DIAS EXACTOS ANTES DEL ULTIMO CATACROKER 
ESTO FUE SIDO FUIDO ESCRITO

https://archive.vn/9SvjW








Cord Archangel


Any advice on shorting the market right now @vincentkennedy. Normal this would be a risky move with the Federal Reserve in control of things. However this is a time in history like




anonup.com









17 days ago 

_<< SINCE 2021.... >>_
_<< EARN MONEY OR #Crypto S OR THINGS 
ITS TOTALLY POOR MAN MENTALLITY >>_
_- POORS FUNCIOUS -_
_( 552 BC )_






_LAS MEJORES FRASES DE CUÑAO DE POORS FUCIO Y EL TAO_
_TAO 39 SOBRE SER UN MATAO NO COINER_
  









newbeginnings164 Discrete


17 DAYS AFTER ... THE SUPAR ACIENT QUOTE OF {#id:16617#} {#id:99853#} ABOUT HOW FINANCIAL GAINS OR {#id:17902#} {#id:22171#} {#id:30034#} OR {#id:5779#} OR MONEY




anonup.com













newbeginnings164 Discrete


SINCE 2021.... " EARN MONEY OR {#id:11698#} S OR THINGS " ITS TOTALLY POOR MAN MENTALLITY - POORS FUNCIOUS - ( 552 BC )




anonup.com





https://anonup.com/thread/4933570


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

Z Anon 555

BLOODBATH

2.7K views15:17


----------



## tolomeo (11 May 2022)

@Zparo reincidente, eres más tonto que mis cojones, aparte de trolazo.


----------



## jkaza (11 May 2022)

Ya están los criptomonguers diciendo que no se pierde hasta que no se vende 

Cómo me nvtre ver a esos hijos de puta arruinándose, y todavía queda mucho guano 

Por favor, contadnos casos de criptomonguers en la llorería o suicidándose.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



por culpa de algunas cristos de esas las jraficas estan como estan de caras
me alegro que bajen, de hecho casi preferiria que los poseedores de ethereum fueran sodomizados analmente por alienigenas, pero como no existen me tengo que contentar con lo otro


----------



## Patito Feo (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



La verdad es que muy buena pinta no tiene. 



BTC - Buscar con Google



Hoy ha llegado a estar en 27.700€.

Hace unos meses contaba yo algo de las gacelas y tal. "CUANDO MI LIMPIABOTAS INVIERTE EN BOLSA YO LO VENDO TODO" (ROCKEFELLER)


----------



## Patito Feo (11 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y si las criptos son el complemento a la impresora para destruir masa monetaria?




Lo expuse hace varios meses o un año. A saber donde esta, pero lo dije. Lo juro. Me decia todo el mundo que era imposible.

Lo he encontrado !!!






*Tema mítico* : - El BCE se queda sin agua para extinguir el fuego de la Inflación . Inflación Alemania = 4.1% : Tipos de interés = 0% . LA ENERGÍA DISPARADA


... El gran @luisito2 (que nos tiene abandonados desde hace meses) ... No nos tiene abandonados, colabora de otras formas. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/dep-luisito2.1613534/#




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tracrium (11 May 2022)

A ver si eso hace que no sea rentable minar y bajan las putas tarjetas gráficas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Te juro por mi vida que no.
> Pero las caras de angustia de algunos de mis compañeros de trabajo eran un poema.
> Y más allá de que sean activos especulativos y de que el riesgo existe, qué quieres que te diga, ver disfrute en un momento así, con la gente que compartes un tercio de cada día, te convierte de facto en alguien más desdichado que estos pobres diablos. Más incluso que el que compró terra en 110.



en este foro se abraza el mal y a su profeta pazuzu, la derroicion y en general la mala baba
si llegas a decir que ahora estabas intentando pintarselo todo aun mas negativo en el trabajo a tus compañeros a ver si alguno se suicidaba te estarian lloviendo nvtris a dolor

pero noooo, tenias que ser un meme, melifluo meapilas

comprate un gps, meneame es por alli ------------->


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Zparo es anumérico, por eso inventa sin ton ni son!



te han pillao zparo, tu capa magica de invisibilidad por tu supuesto retraso ya no funciona

choose carefully your next move!


----------



## nelsoncito (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



¿Qué es lo que ha pasado en concreto, cabrón?


----------



## tolomeo (11 May 2022)

me voy a guardar el hilo para pasarme en un tiempo, biliosos


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 May 2022)

BITCOIN parece que ha encontrado suelo en los 30.000€, a mi lo que me alucina es la cantidad de criptomonedas de mierda sin ton ni son que han aflorado al albur de BTC y la gente metiendo ahí su dinero y lo mas peligroso son los bancos jugando con eso y haciendo de intermediarios...

Quién nos dice que cualquier banco no se ha expuesto demasiado a criptomonedas no lo estan contando a los clientes y pega una quiebra de la noche a la mañana?? Es que no se puede fiar uno, yo desconfío mucho de los bancos que me quieren encalomar criptos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

estoy por ponerme toda la tarde a trolear en modo suicida en reddit a ver si me hago unos cuantos esclavos para el paraiso, zodiac style
pero primero me hare un pajote, luego segun como ande de moral ya veo si me pongo a hacer multis


señor piggy lo de arriba es broma y tal


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> BITCOIN parece que ha encontrado suelo en los 30.000€, a mi lo que me alucina es la cantidad de criptomonedas de mierda sin ton ni son que han aflorado al albur de BTC y la gente metiendo ahí su dinero y lo mas peligroso son los bancos jugando con eso y haciendo de intermediarios...
> 
> Quién nos dice que cualquier banco no se ha expuesto demasiado a criptomonedas no lo estan contando a los clientes y pega una quiebra de la noche a la mañana?? Es que no se puede fiar uno, yo desconfío mucho de los bancos que me quieren encalomar criptos.



lo de bancos "quebrando" por las cristos va a suceder
y va a ser loleante
pero primero quebraran las cristos, y tendran que venderme una 3070 a 200 pavos suplicandome, y entonces les dire no y me comprare una puta consola
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLllll

y tendran que encajarse las graficas por el culo, y no veas como duelen las de 3 ventiladores al entrar


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

asus strix de 3 ventiladores entrando por los ojetes de los cristocoiners en 3, 2, 1

y cuando se claven la gigabyte eagle de 3 ventiladores en todo el puto recto al terminar podran decir eso de
the eagle has landed

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo de bancos "quebrando" por las cristos va a suceder
> y va a ser loleante
> pero primero quebraran las cristos, y tendran que venderme una 3070 a 200 pavos suplicandome, y entonces les dire no y me comprare una puta consola
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLllll
> ...



Me estoy planteando seriamente quitar mi dinero de bancos que yo vea que presumen mucho de andar metidos en criptos.


----------



## ahondador (11 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



Los anglos y germanos tambien se alegran, pero esos no lo dicen


----------



## Spock (11 May 2022)

Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


Top cryptocurrency prices and charts, listed by market capitalization. Free access to current and historic data for Bitcoin and thousands of altcoins.




coinmarketcap.com












Bitcoin price today, BTC to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Bitcoin price, BTC market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 May 2022)

Cuando suben no os alegráis tanto, eeh??


----------



## DEREC (11 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Van mal las criptos o que?



Solo han hecho un x3 en los ultimos dos años. FATAL....


----------



## DVD1975 (11 May 2022)

En las inversiones palman los avariciosos los que quieren invertir 10 y sacar 100.
El que se conforma con menos no palma.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (11 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Te juro por mi vida que no.
> Pero las caras de angustia de algunos de mis compañeros de trabajo eran un poema.
> Y más allá de que sean activos especulativos y de que el riesgo existe, qué quieres que te diga, ver disfrute en un momento así, con la gente que compartes un tercio de cada día, te convierte de facto en alguien más desdichado que estos pobres diablos. Más incluso que el que compró terra en 110.



Tus compañeros también entraron a saco y hoy tenían cara de funeral? Que raro.

Ayyyy Zparo, que no controláis los multis.

Por cierto, yo tengo criptos y NO HE PERDIDO NADA.

Lo que metí (lo último que compré estaba a 1.200 euros) lo recuperé con creces. Incluso hubo una época en la que tenía una tarjeta con la que podía comprar en algunas tiendas. Me jode porque ahora haciendo el cambio "he pagado" burradas por una puta sesión de peluquería.... pero luego me calmo cuando pienso que, en realidad, me salió gratis.

Aunque ya me va quedando poca cosa, si hay algo que tengo seguro, O CASI (este gobierno es muy imaginativo para robar), es que sólo puedo ya ganar. Mucho o poco.

Gracias a este foro, por cierto. (Y a uno que se llamaba foropesetas o algo así)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 May 2022)

Yo ya vendi las zodiacs y me compre na zodiac de 6 metros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
> 
> 
> Top cryptocurrency prices and charts, listed by market capitalization. Free access to current and historic data for Bitcoin and thousands of altcoins.
> ...



el color rojo es el color del lambo que ya se aproxima

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (11 May 2022)

Pero si mañana o dentro de una semana estará igual... esto sube y baja, y lo digo sin tener 1€ en criptocs


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Yo ya vendi las zodiacs y me compre na zodiac de 6 metros.



va a ser dificil meter muchas putas en una zodiac de esas, recuerda que la cancion es barcos y putas
no zodiacs y putas
ni flotadores de patito y putas
ni bañera de casa y putas


----------



## ratoncitoperez (11 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



Toda la razón, así nos va, país de cainitas que prefieren quedar ciegos por ver al otro tuerto.
Yo tampoco tengo criptos.


----------



## Frazier (11 May 2022)

¿No dicen que precisamente hay que comprar cuando bajan mucho? ¿No sería un buen momento para invertir ahora y esperar la subida?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

mis 4 millones de oro del wow sigue ahi listo para ser usado comprando espadas diamantadas con proteccion fotovoltaica y ataque esoterico +9
aprended de mi, criptobetillas


----------



## Bizarroff (11 May 2022)

En este país lo más rentable es invertir en drogas, yo desde que planto maría los colocones me salen bien baratos


----------



## pacomer (11 May 2022)

nada comparado con el chollo de haber invertido en Netflix, Amazon, Meta y su pm.. esta todo quisque palmando pasta y no hay escapatoria ... ni el ladrillo vista se come ya la hiperinflacion


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.
> 
> ¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.
> 
> ...



A ver si vas a ser tu el único del foro que se toma en serio al trol del OP
Cuidado pues


----------



## BAL (11 May 2022)

Pero de quién te ríes tú si andas haciéndote test


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

traquilos, que si bien el lambo no va a llegar nunca, a lo mejor lamborguini se pone a fabricar buses electricos para transporte interurbano
 es casi lo mismo y ademas vas acompañado haciendo amigos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

BAL dijo:


> Pero de quién te ríes tú si andas haciéndote test



hahahhahahahahaha


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 May 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> hasta 27400 hay caida



parece que veremos los 24000 usd


----------



## pacomer (11 May 2022)

ANda que los que ahorran en EUros con una inflacion real del 30 por ciento están para sacar pecho... está toda la economia hecha una puta timba por el puto keynesianismo de los bancoa centrales manipulando precios e inflando burbujas con tipos artificiales. HABria que declarar ilegal por crimenes contra la Humanidad al keynesianismo


----------



## Cancerigeno (11 May 2022)

ahora es cuando se dan cuenta de que estaban jugando a la ruleta


----------



## TravellerLatam (11 May 2022)

Esa es la gran confusión que hay con las cryptos. Algunos creían que eran activos refugio como el oro cuando en realidad se han comportado como activos financieros tecnológicos tal cual como acciones del Nasdaq, solo que con una historia detrás más soñadora si cabe. En cuanto el mercado financiero ha temblado, las cryptos lo hacen con mucha mayor virulencia pues no tienen nada atrás que justifique ese elevado valor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

Cancerigeno dijo:


> ahora es cuando se dan cuenta de que estaban jugando a la ruleta



en el subforo de gamestop dicen que fue manipulacion de mercado por parte de blackrock

toma descentralizacion, moreno!!!


----------



## Antiparticula (11 May 2022)

¿La caída ha sido porque el 9 no se declaró la iii GM?


----------



## TerrorRojo (11 May 2022)

Las cripto son como la loteria, a veces se pierde, y otras tambien


----------



## moromierda (11 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> en el subforo de gamestop dicen que fue manipulacion de mercado por parte de blackrock
> toma descentralizacion, moreno!!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!





pero mira que eres trolazo, pero si tú estuviste vendiendo una mierda de shitcoin que fue una puta estafa.


----------



## khalil (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Pobre desgraciado debe ser para alegrarte asi de una desgracia ajena que no te aporta a ti nada


----------



## Estandi (11 May 2022)

si las criptos bajan, baja la bolsa


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



¿Y de que te alegras?


----------



## drstrangelove (11 May 2022)

Vais a flipar con lo que va a venir


----------



## Xculo (11 May 2022)

No se se asusten, no se asusten, cuando baja así que los chinos nos bajan esa verga ¿Qué hay que hacer? Comprar ¿Baja más? Compramos más ¿Baja más? Compramos más. Compren, compren, compren esta mierda, compren todo lo que puedan, compren esa verga. Venda la casa, venda la mujer, venda los carros, venda los niñitos, venda toda verga el perro, el gato toda mierda y compren Bitcoin no joda.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 May 2022)

“Aquí se holdea con cojones”

…

Auch.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 May 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> nada comparado con el chollo de haber invertido en Netflix, Amazon, Meta y su pm.. esta todo quisque palmando pasta y no hay escapatoria ... ni el ladrillo vista se come ya la hiperinflacion



y la inflacion a 8.3%


----------



## romeoalfa (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Pues aún les queda por perder mucho más, yo conozco uno que invertía barbaridades de 5 cifras en criptos que no conoce ni dios, porque un Youtuber dijo que haria una X100, y resulta que va camino del —X100. El muy gilipollas no sabe que el Youtuber busca grandes titulares para que su video haga visualizaciones


----------



## Alguien random (11 May 2022)

El que compró a 3k y no vendió a 50k es un subnormal que por avaricioso se merece la caida en picado.

Conozco gente que compró a 8k y que dijo que hasta que no valiera 120k no vendían. Auténticos fardos intelectuales de los que sacan una carrera tipo relaciones laborales en 6 años que se pensaban que por leer a un vendehumos en Instagram iban a ser milmillonarios.

Hay que saber cuándo bajarse del tren. La avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## meanboy (11 May 2022)

No entiendo demasiado pero mientras la FED suba tipos y pague por tener $, las criptos no tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Al menos los de Afinsa recibieron los sellos.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (11 May 2022)

Entonces.... si han bajado un montón....¿Es buen momento para entrar???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 May 2022)

Hay tres cosas que ocurren cada 4 años y que llena de satisfacción a los más subnormales que miran desde la barrera del foro: las olimpiadas, los mundiales y los ciclos del Bitcoin.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.
> 
> ¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.
> 
> ...



Joder, la replica sísmica del hostion que le ha soltado al op se ha dejado notar en Brisbane.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (11 May 2022)

A holdear como un cabrón


----------



## Locoderemate (11 May 2022)

Solo ha bajado 10k


----------



## daesrd (11 May 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Hasta que no vendan no pierden. Y hay que reconocer que romper los 30k en BTC es preocupante, pero los 25k son la muralla china. No va a caer de ahí facilmente.



Pues en una proyección fibonacci me sale que puede llegar a los 24K


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.
> 
> ¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.
> 
> ...



El problema de las criptomonedas es que no son fácilmente convertibles a FIAT, vamos que no es darle a un botón y vender y tener los euros que teóricamente te tienen que dar, jojojojo, alguno se va a llevar la sorpresa de su vida.

Por tanto esos 600k que dices, o 400k, ni una cosa ni otra, veremos a ver por cuanto lo vende, y CUANDO...


----------



## qbit (11 May 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿Pero cuanto pagó por que igual compró cuando costaban 8000$?, ademas uno no gana o pierde Hasta que no vende



Que es mentira. Es otro hilo inventado del majadero de siempre.


----------



## estupeharto (11 May 2022)

No hay ningún problema. Ninguno.
Por dos sencillas razones, porque hay un número finito (en teoría, de momento y hasta que toque cambiar normas como buena estafa) y porque es la primera de las cristos, da igual que luego se puedan hacer millones de otras, es la primera y punto.
Y el que diga que no es porque no entiende y tiene el culo en llamas.


----------



## clod0000 (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Hombre entiendo el querer llevar razón,todos queremos.
Pero alegrarse de que gente conocida pierda dinero me parece un poco miserable.


----------



## Smoker (11 May 2022)

Troll, de todas formas los que entraron últimos lo tienen crudo..


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Pobre desgraciado debe ser para alegrarte asi de una desgracia ajena que no te aporta a ti nada



en burbuja vamos por la vida asi
desbloqueando el darkest timeline con nuestra oscuridad interior y nuestro odio



prime objective, increase darkness
darkest timeline 14% y subiendo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Al menos los de Afinsa recibieron los sellos.



molaria sacar unos nft sobre los sellos de afinsa

seria deliciosamente meta


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 May 2022)

simepikamearrasko dijo:


> Entonces.... si han bajado un montón....¿Es buen momento para entrar???



si no entras ahora ya no vas a poder entrar
(al menos hasta que vuelva a petar lolololol)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Pues en una proyección fibonacci me sale que puede llegar a los 24K



a mi en cabronazi me sale que puede llegar a 18, me cago en la puta me vendieron otra cosa en Badalona y encima 300 euros.


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)




----------



## Können (11 May 2022)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que las criptos son muy volátiles, y sabiendo que es así, no hay motivos para estar nerviosos si uno sabe donde se mete y con qué consecuencias claro. Consecuencias como la de ahora, que baja mucho su valor en un corto periodo de tiempo, y que no es lo mismo ver que virtualmente tu cartera se reduce 500 euros que 200 mil. 

Yo estoy aprendiendo de este mundo, y sigo sin ver lo de que es una reserva de valor. Si fuese así, estaría descorrelacionado de las caídas de los mercados bursátiles y por lo que se ve parece que no lo está. ¿no?


----------



## kabeljau (11 May 2022)

Pues, a mí me gustaba la propaganda del bitcoin, lo pintaban como una moneda gorda y de oro con circuito impreso y esas cosas, pero la moneda era para llevar una en el bolsillo, que debía pesar un huevo.
Otra cosa es aquello de, ¡mira la bolita, mira la bolita! Y el judío se quede con tu pasta, como desde el año 0. Deberíais haber aprendido.


----------



## edefakiel (11 May 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Hasta que no vendan no pierden. Y hay que reconocer que romper los 30k en BTC es preocupante, pero los 25k son la muralla china. No va a caer de ahí facilmente.



Menudo ejemplo has ido a poner. 



https://www.travelchinaguide.com/china_great_wall/military-defense/genghis-khan.htm


----------



## Omegatron (11 May 2022)

Perder 100.000 despues de ganar 800.000

Seguro que lloran


----------



## element (11 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y si las criptos son el complemento a la impresora para destruir masa monetaria?



No destruye masa monetaria.


La masa monetaria solo cambia de manos.


El modo de destruir masa monetaria es reduciendo deuda.


----------



## kremito (11 May 2022)

A ver, en criptomonedas también se pueden abrir cortos, habrá gente pegando pelotazo con el bajón


----------



## Hackusho (11 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



haber garrulo, que estas en teoria y era un foro de economia y dices de perder esa cantidad CUANDO EN REALIDAD EL VALOR HA DECAIDO IGUAL QUE ESTUVO MUY ARRIBA EN SU ATH Y NO VENDIERON PORQUE SON HOLDERS CON COJONES

ni puta idea ni tú ni tus familiares


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 May 2022)

Tulipomanía - La crisis de los Tulipanes - Economipedia

Todo inventado.... taluec.


----------



## Esse est deus (11 May 2022)

Currante abre hilo


----------



## Gusman (11 May 2022)

Dentro de 1 semana si recuperan habre hilo llorando, hdp.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (11 May 2022)

Que se jodan, como los megasubnormales que compran NFT


----------



## pacomer (11 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


>



Vaya subnormal el andorrano almorrano .. el de se holdea con cojones para quedarse sin cerebro...y sin dinero.


----------



## pacomer (11 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Dentro de 1 semana si recuperan habre hilo llorando, hdp.



Los holdeadores no tiene ni puta idea de finanzas básicas por eso terminan perdiendo lo que han ganado , eso los mas "suertudos". el BTC no es reserva de valor ni divisa real... luego hay que ir siempre en short y especular con él soltándolo cuando se empiece a enfriar. Asi siempre se tiene un profit bastante bueno y se espera luego de cashoutear al siguiente ciclo.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Ha perdido 200k, pero en el titulo pone 100k.
> 
> ¿Cúando lo han perdido? ¿En esta semana? porque el 5 valía casi 40k.
> 
> ...



mae mia, cienes de personas conozco con 600k en el banco o varios millones y remando están.

con 600k lo unico que puedes hacer es trabjar 32-36h por semana...pero NO dejar el.remo.

talueC


----------



## Ds_84 (11 May 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Vaya subnormal el andorrano almorrano .. el de se holdea con cojones para quedarse sin cerebro...y sin dinero.



no paraba de dar la lata con terra, luna y su padre :


----------



## trampantojo (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Hay vídeo de la escena dramática?


----------



## pacomer (12 May 2022)

qq


Ds_84 dijo:


> no paraba de dar la lata con terra, luna y su padre :



enTerrados se han quedado los que siguen al enteradillo este. Opiniones de un Pacobar ciclado desde ANdorra.


----------



## trampantojo (12 May 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Hasta que no vendan no pierden. Y hay que reconocer que romper los 30k en BTC es preocupante, pero los 25k son la muralla china. No va a caer de ahí facilmente.



Torres más altas (símil de muralla Chyna) cayeron...ahí lo dejo.


----------



## lucky starr (12 May 2022)

Yo conozco a gente que ha pedido casi 100k. 

La gente está entrado apalancada y así es muy fácil perder todo.


----------



## Mdutch (12 May 2022)

Más que tienen que caer.
Los bancos van a tenerle mucho más respeto.
Cuando la crisis golpee duro la gente querrá comer, no tokens que no entienden.


----------



## Pluc (12 May 2022)

Lo que vosotros digáis en el floro, pero la dificultad/complejidad de la red bitcoin y ethereum sigue creciendo así que los que están en el meollo de verdad no apagan los cacharros para minar... algo sabrán más de los que se alegran de que al vecino vaya mal, digo yo.


----------



## Johnsons (12 May 2022)

Buen invent

La única duda real no es si comprar cryptos o no, es si ponerte en el ignore o no


----------



## lostsoul242 (12 May 2022)

De los tontos de las cryptos ni me alegro ni me dejo de alegrar
Pero espero que Nvidia y AMD se lleven tal hostia que no levanten cabeza en varios años

Esta en la misma tienda llego a costar mas de 1000 euros , ahora 500 , su PVP es 400



https://www.pccomponentes.com/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-3060-gaming-oc-12gb-gddr6-rev-20


----------



## vanderwilde (12 May 2022)

Con eso va a pasar igual que con la vivienda. Se pusieron ricos cuatro salteados, y el 95% a la miseria.

Quién ha visto meterse en esos berenjenales. Se inventaron algo que ni existe, y se tiraron todos como los pollos a la mierda creyendo que iban a salir de pobres.


----------



## Direct (12 May 2022)

Sali de la movida en verano.

Tampoco invertí mucho dinero pero unos 1000€ y conseguí unos 3000€ de beneficio.

Deje algo residual en algunas cryptos baratas y me olvide del tema.

Ahora duermo mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2022)




----------



## Omegatron (12 May 2022)

Yo le sigo metiendo

Cuanta mentalidad de pobre hay por aqui


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2022)

yo creo que ha pasado lo siguiente:

* USA subio tipos la semana pasada

* ayer salieron datos de inflacion de 8.3%

* esos datos de inflacion adelantan mas subidas de tipos

* ante la menor oferta de dinero previsible, el parasito especulador ha huido despavorido de las cryptos porque sabe que tendra que rescatar al nasdaq

* es decepcionante ver que el parasito especulador ocupa igual el 50% de la capitalizacion mundial

* es posible que haya mucha gente que no ha entrado por la especulacion existente

* es posible que el crecimiento de las cryptos sin el parasito sea mas organico y la gente se anime mas.

* Yo no creo que lo que ha pasado sea malo para las cryptos, solo se han sacao al parasito

--------------------

pense que esta noche iba a recuperar pero no, ha seguido cayendo ( no he perdido nada respecto de ayer a estas horas, tenia 70 euros y sigo con ellos  )


----------



## Vde (12 May 2022)

Sigo holdeando después de comprar entre 2018-2019. No veas tú cómo me quita el sueño

Esto ya lo hemos vivido antes


----------



## vpsn (12 May 2022)

kremito dijo:


> A ver, en criptomonedas también se pueden abrir cortos, habrá gente pegando pelotazo con el bajón



primer mensaje con cerebro del hilo, le felicito caballero es usted un rara avis por aqui.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (12 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con alegrarse de las miserias ajenas, últimamente el karma está en modo justiciero. Y no, no tengo criptos ni acciones.



El karma no existe, dejemos los conceptos de mierda extranjeros.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Vde dijo:


> Sigo holdeando después de comprar entre 2018-2019. No veas tú cómo me quita el sueño
> 
> Esto ya lo hemos vivido antes



Cuando escucho el palabro "holdear" me dan escalofrios va contra los principios más básicos de la inversión como por ejemplo.. "compra cuando baja y vende cuando sube",contra el tener la inversión repartida en activos distintos (y no varias criptos que suben y bajan a la vez no son activos distintos), tener objetivos de salida por arriba y por debajo y cumplirlos pero vamos que vosotros mismos que es vuestro dinero ...Ya he conocido a muchos holdeantes por ejemplo cuando las .com y siempre acaba igual ... en bolsa hay gente que lleva holdeando con sus acciones desde que el IBEX estaba en 15000 alla por 2007/2008 pensando que llegará de nuevo a esos niveles y entre medios pues se ha perdido muchas oportunidades... Holdear es un palabro para explicar una manera estupida tu dinero y los tontos se creen que es una estrategía de inversión.


----------



## Vde (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuando escucho el palabro "holdear" me dan escalofriosm va contra los principios más básicos de la inversión como por ejemplo.. "compra cuando baja y vende cuando sube",contra el tener la inversión repartida en activos distintos (y no varias criptos qeu suben y bajan a la vez no son activos distintos), tener objetivos de salida por arriba y por debajo y cumplirlos pero vamos que vosotros mismos que es vuestro dinero ...Ya he conocido a muchos holdeantes por ejemplo cuando las .com y siempre acaba igual ... en bolsa hay gente que lleva holdeando con sus acciones desde que el IBEX estaba en 15000 alla por 2007/2008 pensando que llegará algún otra vez a esos niveles ..



Que no es lo mismo haber comprado en estos últimos 2 años, con cuatro/cinco cifras, que haber estado aprovechando ETH a 80-100€ en esos años

Que si, que lo sabemos, que muchos no llegasteis en ese momento y esa inquina carcome

Tardará años pero volverá alto, aunque no creo que marque ATH


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Vde dijo:


> Que no es lo mismo haber comprado en estos últimos 2 años, con cuatro/cinco cifras, que haber estado aprovechando ETH a 80-100€ en esos años
> 
> Que si, que lo sabemos, que muchos no llegasteis en ese momento y esa inquina carcome
> 
> Tardará años pero volverá alto, aunque no creo que marque ATH



Yo no he llegado ni llegaré nunca porque para mi las criptos son una estafa y puede que me equivoque y algún día sean dinero pero no te tengo ninguna envidia porque yo todos los años hago mis operaciones y a veces pierdo a veces gano pero por lo general tengo ganancias tangibles anualmente ...Tu tienes ETH y las holdeas y eso no quita que si hubieras vendido a 5000 y volvieras a comprar ahora a 2000 para volver a ganar entonces si podrías llamarte inversor,


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (12 May 2022)

No pasa nah, van todos para "largo y seguro que sube un montón en 2024", o eso dicen....


----------



## Gusman (12 May 2022)

Hay que ser miserable e hijo de puta para abrir este hilo.


----------



## Gusman (12 May 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Los holdeadores no tiene ni puta idea de finanzas básicas por eso terminan perdiendo lo que han ganado , eso los mas "suertudos". el BTC no es reserva de valor ni divisa real... luego hay que ir siempre en short y especular con él soltándolo cuando se empiece a enfriar. Asi siempre se tiene un profit bastante bueno y se espera luego de cashoutear al siguiente ciclo.



La mayoria de holders ya multiplicaron por varias veces lo invertido. Van solo con ganancias...


----------



## otroyomismo (12 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y si las criptos son el complemento a la impresora para destruir masa monetaria?



Eso lo he leido mas veces y no solo en este foro.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 May 2022)

El Salvador, al borde de la quiebra por el desplome de Bitcoin - Libre Mercado


----------



## Vde (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo no he llegado ni llegaré nunca porque para mi las criptos son una estafa y puede que me equivoque y algún día sean dinero pero no te tengo ninguna envidia porque yo todos los años hago mis operaciones y a veces pierdo a veces gano pero por lo general tengo ganancias tangibles anualmente ...Tu tienes ETH y las holdeas y eso no quita que si hubieras vendido a 5000 y volvieras a comprar ahora a 2000 para volver a ganar entonces si podrías llamarte inversor,



Si. Pude haber vendido en 4500 y ya, pero tengo plena confianza y me mantengo

En serio, os respeto a los críticos con esto, pero a veces os lo tomais muy a pecho. Salimos de la crisis de 2008, salimos de marzo 2020 cuando BTC a 3k $ ... Y de esta saldremos, solo es ser paciente y poner lo que uno puede considerar perder

Amigo, que yo me alegro del que gana, sea a corto, medio o largo.. la vida es corta como para mirar por encima a cualquiera que difiera


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Vde dijo:


> Si. Pude haber vendido en 4500 y ya, pero tengo plena confianza y me mantengo
> 
> En serio, os respeto a los críticos con esto, pero a veces os lo tomais muy a pecho. Salimos de la crisis de 2008, salimos de marzo 2020 cuando BTC a 3k $ ... Y de esta saldremos, solo es ser paciente y poner lo que uno puede considerar perder
> 
> Amigo, que yo me alegro del que gana, sea a corto, medio o largo.. la vida es corta como para mirar por encima a cualquiera que difiera



Si yo no critico a nadie por meterse en las criptos lo que yo critico es que mucha de esta gente recien llegada al mundo se creen a pies juntillas que holdear es una estrategía de inversión o como los que estaban en la primera página del hilo que dicen que da igual que el BTC baje a mitad de precio porque como no han vendido no han perdido nada ... No se a quien leen o quien les aconseja pero estan equivocados porque yo cuando estoy comprado considero que estoy perdiendo toda mi inversión (con ese dinero no puedo hacer nada y no esta ya en mi bolsillo) hasta que la vendo con perdidas o ganancias las que sean y entonces respiro tranquilo. Hay mucho "holdeador" de último año en el mundo cripto dando consejos a gente que llevamos invirtiendo veinte años y me temo que se van a estampar pero no porque las criptos no sean un buen sitio donde ganar dinero sino porque son los últimos tontos en llegar a una burbuja y cuando la acaben de hinchar ya no hay más.


----------



## gester (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si yo no critico a nadie por meterse en las criptos lo que yo critico es que mucha de esta gente recien llegada al mundo se creen a pies juntillas que holdear es una estrategía de inversión o como los que estaban en la primera página del hilo que dicen que da igual que el BTC baje a mitad de precio porque como no han vendido no han perdido nada ... No se a quien leen o quien les aconseja pero estan equivocados porque yo cuando esto comprado considero que estoy perdiendo toda mi inversión (con ese dinero no puedo hacer nada y no esta ya en mi bolsillo) hasta que la vendo con perdidas o ganancias las que sean y entonces respiro tranquilo. Hay mucho "holdeador" de último año en el mundo cripto dando consejos a gente que llevamos invirtiendo veinte años y me temo que se van a estampar pero no porque las criptos no sean un buen sitio donde ganar dinero sino porque son los últimos tontos en llegar a una burbuja y cuando la acaben de hinchar ya no hay más.



Eso me dijo una vez hace muchos años un conocido con Terra. Que aunque se hubiera ostiado, como no lo había sacado no había perdido. No sé que habrá sido de el y de Terra lo mismo, no juego a bolsa porque no entiendo.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Eso me dijo una vez hace muchos años un conocido con Terra. Que aunque se hubiera ostiado, como no lo había sacado no había perdido. No sé que habrá sido de el y de Terra lo mismo, no juego a bolsa porque no entiendo.



Esa gente se lee un artículo de como invertir y piensan eso de verdad, que si no venden aunque el valor vaya a cero no han perdido y esa es la forma de acabar jodido en bolsa ... Es justo al reves, desde que invierte en un valor el que sea debes considerar que has perdido todo porque ya no tienes ese dinero y te has quedado con un papelitos que no valen para nada ... Por eso me extraña que lo del holdeo haya calado en tanto palurdo habitando las internets. Que haya gente que ganando o perdiendo burradas se dedique a ""holdear"" para mi es tan incomprensible como los que se dedican a hacer intradia con 10000 euros.


----------



## tmoliterno (12 May 2022)

Invertir en criptos a lo loco, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Kenpos (12 May 2022)

Todos los que rabian y maldicen con espuma en la boca al OP, a la vez aclarando PERO YO NO TENGO CRYPTOS


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2022)

el sistema ha quemado sus naves con las cryptos y con ello ha perdido su posicion parasitaria para bloquear su crecimiento


----------



## tolomeo (12 May 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Todos los que rabian y maldicen con espuma en la boca al OP, a la vez aclarando PERO YO NO TENGO CRYPTOS



Yo tengo bitcoins,

Sabes cuantos tendré pase lo que pase?, los mismos que antes de esta bajadita.

Los bitcoin que tengo dependen exclusivamente de mi, no del BCE, ni de la FED, ni de perro saxe, ni de soros.

Y sabes que haré con ellos y donde lo haré?
Lo que me salga de los huevos y donde me salga de los ídem, sin permiso de viruelo, ni de Úrsula diabolica, ni de pedoBiden ni de su putisima madre.

PD: ya he puesto antes que me guardo el hilo para futuros OWNED a los carneros de aquí a unos meses.


----------



## Sawa (12 May 2022)

Están cayendo la mayoría con patrones idénticos, se van a tomar por culo. Todo lo que sube baja, y lo que sube rápido cae cagando hostias, es una ley básica de Newton. Las criptos ya han cumplido su función que es introducir en la psique borreguil el mecanismo que dará funcionamiento a la moneda mundial, ahora las detonarán como están detonando absolutamente todo. El que quiera invertir con conocimiento que se compre una parcela y plante frutales y un buen huerto, que ponga gallinas, que prepare una casa en un pueblo de mierda... etc. 
El que se quiera hacer rico tal y como están las cosas no está bien de la cabeza. Le pelarán como a un pollo y acabará en el frente luchando contra cualquiera para poder llevarse una lata de mierda a la boca. 









Precios, gráficos y capitalizaciones de mercado de criptomonedas | CoinMarketCap


Precios y gráficos de criptomonedas, listados por capitalización de mercado. Acceso libre a datos actuales e históricos de Bitcoin y miles de altcoins.




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)

Es momento de comprar


----------



## MasMax (12 May 2022)

Hoy, mi Cleaning Lady, la señora Julita, ha llegado a casa echando humo. Muy malhumorada, algo no habitual en ella, siempre alegre y dicharachera.

Cuando le he preguntado que le pasaba, me ha contestado que tenía una buena cantidad de dinero metida en Bitcoins y que se le estaban fastidiando los planes de comprar un apartamento en la playa. Ella está cansada de tener siempre que ir de vacaciones al pueblo de su marido, con al familia de este, a la que no aguanta.

Yo le he recriminado tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta a lo que ella me ha dicho que tiene algo de cash invertido en otras cryptos y en unos cuantos NFTs, pero que este bajón en el BC le está haciendo replantearse su estrategia respecto al blockchain.

Total, que la he dejado pasando el aspirador con cara de pocos amigos y me he ido al concesionario Tesla a ver si ya me han arreglado el problema con el coche.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (12 May 2022)

Suerte que nunca me interesaron los bitcoin.

¿Qué diferencia hay entre jugar a la bolsa o tener bitcoin?


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 May 2022)

Cryptocrash: bitcoin cae a mínimos de hace 16 meses y las stablecoins se desploman contra su propia lógica (xataka.com)


*26.035,04 EUR 12/05/2022*

Si hace unos días las alarmas sonaban cuando bitcoin bajaba de los 34.000 dólares, la cosa se ha puesto aún más peligrosa para los inversores ahora que la moneda ha bajado de los 27.000. No estaba en estos niveles desde diciembre de 2020, y el pronóstico no es bueno. Casi todas las criptodivisass existentes están cayendo de forma notable (en las últimas 24 horas, bitcoin un 12,5% pero Ethereum casi un 21%, por ejemplo). El principal factor de este nuevo desplome, afirman los expertos, está en unas stablecoins que debían mantenerse estables por diseño. No lo han hecho.

*Pérdidas asombrosas*. La pérdida de valor con respecto a los máximos que vimos a finales del año pasado son asombrosas: bitcoin y ethereum pierden un 60% con respecto a aquellos valores de récord que alcanzaron en noviembre de 2021, pero la cosa es mucho peor para otras criptos: Cardano, Litecoin, Shiba, o Doge pierden entre un 85 y un 90% de lo que llegaron a valer. En el caso de LUNA, la moneda de Terra, la pérdida es del 99%.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Suerte que nunca me interesaron los bitcoin.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre jugar a la bolsa o tener bitcoin?



En la bolsa hay empresas de verdad, unas con mucho futuro, otras con poco o nada, y fraudes descarados. De todo un poco. En las criptos el único negocio es mover bits de un lado para otro, ah dirás, como AWS? No, esos almacenan datos valiosos, las criptos son un apunte contable de una moneda imaginaria. Tú mismo...


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> En la bolsa hay empresas de verdad, unas con mucho futuro, otras con poco o nada, y fraudes descarados. De todo un poco. En las criptos el único negocio es mover bits de un lado para otro, ah dirás, como AWS? No, esos almacenan datos valiosos, las criptos son un apunte contable de una moneda imaginaria. Tú mismo...



las cryptos tienen el valor de quebrar, el parasito cancerigeno deustche bank es inmortal. Tu mismo


----------



## Ponix (12 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Van mal las criptos o que?



Al infierno


----------



## Ponix (12 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Yo en 2001 lo tuve muy claro.
> Eran bitcoin o bonos de NuevaRumasa, viendo lo que iba a suceder me decanté por la abejita.



En 2001 no había cripto. Tolai.


----------



## skinnyemail (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Tengo amigos que le acaban de pagar el tributo al señor feudal Perro Sánchez pq son gilipollas y han declarado las cryptos y han perdido prácticamente todo.
Las tienen por la gracia ya, pq beneficios ya no dan.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Llevamos meses diciendo que la única crypto que se iba a revalorizar es una que se lama USD, que se va a poner 1€ = 0.8 USD.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> En 2001 no había cripto. Tolai.



Ni tampoco pagarés de 'Nueva Rumasa'. Empezaron a emiitirse en 2009...


----------



## louis.gara (12 May 2022)

Cuanta más sangre mejor, que suelten en pérdidas que otros comprarán barato y en un par de años les dais la enhorabuena a los premiados, o no, porque cuando suba y queráis subiros al carro no lo haréis porque estarán mu caras.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)

El líder supremo


----------



## IgFarben (12 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El líder supremo



Este tío es un fenómeno, antes pensé que iba en serio, ahora tengo claro que es un personaje que se ha creado en plan caricatura,


----------



## Segismunda (12 May 2022)

Si los perdieron es porque los tenían. Toda hembra sabe que, entre posar el COÑOTE sobre uno que ha perdido cien mil en criptos y posarlo sobre otro, que es muy listo en interné, pero que ni los tiene ni los ha tenido... NO HAY COLOR. Y saco el tema a colación porque la hembra humana es el péndulo maorí del éxito. No hay indicador igual.


----------



## Pericoloso (12 May 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> A ver si eso hace que no sea rentable minar y bajan las putas tarjetas gráficas.



Esto combinado con las tarjetas que lanzará Intel, la inundación de la 2a mano y supuestamente distribución volviendo a su cauce... Deberían corregir de precio lentamente. En USA las gama media son comprables.

Pero vamos, tengo el pc amaestrado para aguantar lo que se venga.


----------



## kicorv (12 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con alegrarse de las miserias ajenas, últimamente el karma está en modo justiciero. Y no, no tengo criptos ni acciones.





cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



NO QUÉ VA JAJAJAJAJA

Indignados con el OP porque han fracasado en su intento de encontrar la manera de no trabajar.

No creo que el OP se alegre de desgracias ajenas gratuitamente. Se alegrará de “listonacos”, trepas que van a los supermercados y pillan hasta compresas si las dan de prueba gratis y siendo solteros. Esos especuladores que sienten pena por la gente que se gana el dinero honradamente.

Donde las dan, las toman. A mamarla, fracasados.


----------



## Spock (12 May 2022)

Moneda Digital Programable - Sistema de Control.








BITCOIN se está HUNDIENDO a 27.000 $: comienza la PRUEBA DE FUEGO definitiva para la CRIPTOMONEDA que es "el futuro del sistema monetario"


Desde el Lunes se veia, copio mis posts de estos dias ESTO LO ESCRIBI EL LUNES EN LA APERTURA DEL MERCADO 33.753 ahora mismo. Arranca bajista la semana Si rompe los 30.000 hacia abajo con fuerza me da que puede volver a los niveles anteriores a la locura de finales de 2020 cuando en 3 meses...




www.burbuja.info












¿Qué es una CBDC o moneda digital de banco central?


Conoce todo lo que debes sabes sobre las CBDC o Monedas digitales de banco central, un tipo de moneda fiduciario digital.




academy.bit2me.com






Spoiler




Moneda Digital del Banco Central/Central bank digital Currency (CBDC):





Central bank digital currency - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org












¿Qué es una CBDC o moneda digital de banco central?


Conoce todo lo que debes sabes sobre las CBDC o Monedas digitales de banco central, un tipo de moneda fiduciario digital.




academy.bit2me.com












La propuesta de Biden de una nueva moneda digital es un ataque a la libertad


El exsecretario adjunto interino del Tesoro, Gregory Zerzan, comenta sobre la orden ejecutiva del presidente Biden sobre la supervisión gubernamental de




prematch.com.ar












El gobernador de la Fed arremete contra las criptomonedas y las CBDC como tecnología sobrevalorada


El gobernador de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (Fed), ha minimizado la eficacia de las criptomonedas y la necesidad de una CBDC.




es.beincrypto.com




Una moneda digital del banco central ( CBDC ) (también llamada moneda fiduciaria digital o dinero base digital) es una moneda digital emitida por un banco central, en lugar de un banco Comercial.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 May 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Cuanta más sangre mejor, que suelten en pérdidas que otros comprarán barato y en un par de años les dais la enhorabuena a los premiados, o no, porque cuando suba y queráis subiros al carro no lo haréis porque estarán mu caras.



pero como siempre caen siempre se pueden pillar, asi que el mito ese de subirse a tiempo es eso, un mito

salvo que estemos hablando del primer año en el que existe el bitcoin y no lo conoce absolutamente nadie y puedes minar unos cuantos con la grafica de tu pc.... salvo esos, todos los demas estan mas perdidos que un pulpo en el garage de jj abrams


----------



## Ponix (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Ni tampoco pagarés de 'Nueva Rumasa'. Empezaron a emiitirse en 2009...



lol


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 May 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo tengo bitcoins,
> 
> Sabes cuantos tendré pase lo que pase?, los mismos que antes de esta bajadita.
> 
> ...



intenta pagarle a la panadera de mi barrio con bitcoños ya veras que risas


----------



## Culozilla (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Hazles fotos y las cuelgas aquí. Yo quiero ver Joaquines al borde del suicidio.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 May 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> De los tontos de las cryptos ni me alegro ni me dejo de alegrar
> Pero espero que Nvidia y AMD se lleven tal hostia que no levanten cabeza en varios años
> 
> Esta en la misma tienda llego a costar mas de 1000 euros , ahora 500 , su PVP es 400
> ...



su pvp no es 400, es 330
400 (399) es la 60ti, que es MUCHO mejor que esa

esa es entre una 2060 super y una 2070 normal, o sea que a ese precio esta cara incluso comparandola con cuando salieron hace años las de la serie 20
la 60ti es un pepino de cuidado


----------



## Jevitronka (12 May 2022)

Te hace feliz la desgracia de los demás?


----------



## djvan (12 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te hace feliz la desgracia de los demás?



Llevo tiempo avisando de que este individuo es de los más despreciables del foro..

Siempre abre hilos intentando asustar a la gente inventándose todo tipo de apocalipsis o riéndose de desgracias de los demás..


----------



## louis.gara (12 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> pero como siempre caen siempre se pueden pillar, asi que el mito ese de subirse a tiempo es eso, un mito
> 
> salvo que estemos hablando del primer año en el que existe el bitcoin y no lo conoce absolutamente nadie y puedes minar unos cuantos con la grafica de tu pc.... salvo esos, todos los demas estan mas perdidos que un pulpo en el garage de jj abrams



Cae pero el suelo va subiendo, la última vez que compré fue en 4000€. Con la tremenda caída actual es un x7, respiro bastante tranquilo, he visto caídas de un 80%. Intenta comprar a 28k en un par de años y espera sentado.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 May 2022)

Zparo es amigo de Felipe González.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 May 2022)

Zparo es mi pastor, nada me falta

Buen trolleo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)




----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (12 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Van mal las criptos o que?



Ha caído bastante estos 2 días.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)




----------



## sirpask (12 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Ha caído bastante estos 2 días.



Pero si los Bitcoins aún están en 5 dígitos, eso no es caer.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



No tengo criptos, y nunca he tenido intención de meterme en esa movida, pero tu mensaje no va de criptos, eso solo ocurre en tu mente. Tu hilo va sobre la envidia , y eso no se cura con cuatro perdiendo dinero.

Ni soy envidioso, por eso disfruto viendo a la gente envidiosa, siempre sufren. Unos pierden dinero, otros lo ganan, sin embargo nunca faltan personas con más dinero, felicidad, belleza, etc, que el envidioso.

Tendrás que joderte, el problema subsiste en ti, solo cambian los jugadores. Mañana seguirás comiéndote los huevos gracias a otros a los que les va mejor que a ti.

Nada raro, es lo que suele suceder a los progres, y por eso sus políticas se basan en argumentos que conducen a la ruina. El objetivo es acabar con la "fuente de vuestro malestar", algo imposible. Cuando se es un garrulo como tú, normalmente se está a la cola del bienestar económico.


----------



## rulifu (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Buscate una vida para llenar tu miserable vacio


----------



## _Ñocla_ (12 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!



Nadie que no haya vendido ha perdido nada, calmate shur.


----------



## circodelia2 (12 May 2022)

Algo perdemos todos según el eslogan de que "hacienda somos todos", por las retenciones en la declaración de criptos. 
....


----------



## fieraverde (12 May 2022)

Zparo es mi inventor , nada me falta.


----------



## Lemavos (12 May 2022)

Veo muchos criptoescociditos en este hilo. 

@Zparo reincidente , qué kavroncete eres


----------



## El Gran Cid (12 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> No hombre con las criptos siempre ganas compra invierte dale tu dinero a los judíos que te harán rico. Como te va a estafar un judío?



Los judíos condenan la usura, entre ellos, claro está. Si se negocia con un gentil la usura está totalmente permitida y, además, está bien vista.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (12 May 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> ¿No dicen que precisamente hay que comprar cuando bajan mucho? ¿No sería un buen momento para invertir ahora y esperar la subida?



Suponiendo que 1: Crees que en un futuro subirá y 2: Tengas nervios de acero para no vender cuando baje por debajo de tu precio de entrada. Yo estoy esperando a que baje mucho más.


----------



## Ninguno (12 May 2022)

Me nutre. Tanto tiempo aguantando a los criptocansinos, ya era hora que comieran un poco de guano fresco.


----------



## Can Pistraus (12 May 2022)

los criptoimbeciles perdiendo hasta la camisa. no se podía de saber.


----------



## Miss Andorra (12 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Y eso es motivo de gozo? Puto gitano, puto país de envidiosos. Junto con Italia, no he visto país de gentuza donde más se alegren de las desgracias del vecino. Cultura latina-gitano-mediterránea.
> 
> Nota: no tengo , ni tuve, ni tendré criptotimos de esos.



Exacto, en lugar de ver el que triunfa como un modelo y una aspiracion pensando que algun dia lo lograran como el, el caracter toxico, envidioso de pueblo y mezquino empuja al hispanistani a ser una basura de persona, portugueses e italianos son la misma puta mierda, porsupu. Paises asi solo pueden estar en la mierda mas profunda toda su historia..


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (12 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero si los Bitcoins aún están en 5 dígitos, eso no es caer.



De 47k a 28k en un mes, de 40k a 28k en dos días.


----------



## Faldo (12 May 2022)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Nadie que no haya vendido ha perdido nada, calmate shur.



Se puede perder la fe de que vuelva a subir. Hasta ellos mismos saben que un dia caerá al infierno para no volver a subir, asi cada vez que cae se les pone de corbata. Sobre todo muchos habrán pedido créditos de los que tienen que pagar mensualidades.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (12 May 2022)

Mi colega compró a 10000 tras la caída del inicio de la plandemia, si que aún casi triplica la inversión. También monto una empresita de algo relacionado con minar bitcoin, eso sí podría ser más problemático.


----------



## Frazier (12 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Suponiendo que 1: Crees que en un futuro subirá y 2: Tengas nervios de acero para no vender cuando baje por debajo de tu precio de entrada. Yo estoy esperando a que baje mucho más.



Claro. Me refiero a meter un dinero que no necesitas y puedas dar por perdido. Meterlo y olvidarte de subidas y bajadas. La pregunta es ¿Ya nunca más volverá a subir? Yo creo que si subirá y por encima de lo que está actualmente. Si no fuera así, es que estamos asumiendo que las criptos se van al garete ¿no?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (12 May 2022)

ME NVTRE


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (12 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Suerte que nunca me interesaron los bitcoin.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre jugar a la bolsa o tener bitcoin?



Que diferencia hay entre jugar en la bolsa y tener Bitcoin o no tener ninguna de los dos, que con los primeros puedes llegar a ser rico o pobre, con el segundo serás pobre toda la vida.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (12 May 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Claro. Me refiero a meter un dinero que no necesitas y puedas dar por perdido. Meterlo y olvidarte de subidas y bajadas. La pregunta es ¿Ya nunca más volverá a subir? Yo creo que si subirá y por encima de lo que está actualmente. Si no fuera así, es que estamos asumiendo que las criptos se van al garete ¿no?



Claro que subirá pero yo me hago la pregunta opuesta, puede bajar más? Cuando va a llegar el hostion padre en la bolsa por los tipos de interés de la Fed? Estará más bajo que ahora cuando eso pase? Eso es lo jodido, dentro de 15 años valdrá mucho más que ahora pero la oportunidad de compra hoy será comparable a dentro de unos meses o dos años. No lo sé


----------



## jaimitoabogado (12 May 2022)

Haber si así bajan de precio los asic


----------



## sirpask (12 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> De 47k a 28k en un mes, de 40k a 28k en dos días.



Una vez bajó si mal no recuerdo de 19k a 2k, y no se murió nadie.


----------



## lostsoul242 (12 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> su pvp no es 400, es 330
> 400 (399) es la 60ti, que es MUCHO mejor que esa
> 
> esa es entre una 2060 super y una 2070 normal, o sea que a ese precio esta cara incluso comparandola con cuando salieron hace años las de la serie 20
> la 60ti es un pepino de cuidado



En realidad esta mas cerca de la 2070 Super , yo tengo una 3060 OC y una 3070TI y la 3060 OC normal con sus 12VRAM tiene una vida mucho mas larga que la 3060TI o incluso la 3070TI .
Ese ensamble de Gigabyte cuesta 400 pvp por los 3 ventiladores , la 3060 corre cualquier juego actual en 1080p/1440p a tope con RT a poco que pongas DLSS calidad y en el Far Cry 6 con HD Textures Pack (requiere 10 VRAM) me va mejor la 3060 que la 3070TI activando RT .
Lo de que esta entre la 2060 Super y la 2070 es un mito de cuando salio en Marzo de 2021 , es netamente superior a ambas y anda ahi-ahi con la 2070 Super , mejorandola si hay que usar RT o DLSS por la arquitectura Ampere (Tensor Cores y RT Cores mas modernos) .
Ahora mismo ni de broma compraria una 3060 TI con solo 8 VRAM . De hecho en cuanto salgan las 4000 voy a tratar de vender la 3070TI de 8 para conseguir una 4070 con 12 minimo , aunque tenga que soltar pasta . La que no vendo es la 3060 , esa GPU tiene años de vida si no se estropea por los 12 VRAM , no solo para gaming , tambien edicion de video y streaming .


----------



## PECA28 (12 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Exacto, en lugar de ver el que triunfa como un modelo y una aspiracion pensando que algun dia lo lograran como el, el caracter toxico, envidioso de pueblo y mezquino empuja al hispanistani a ser una basura de persona, portugueses e italianos son la misma puta mierda, porsupu. Paises asi solo pueden estar en la mierda mas profunda toda su historia..



Pero cuando se nos lleno el foro de maulas, manginas y mariconas blandengues.
Estas escabechinas han sido motivo de risas, disfrute y chanza.
Empezamos con los pepitos pillados en hipotecas imposibles, reímos con las preferentes, disfrutamos con los préstamos en divisas..
Y ahora estos manginas apestosos se ponen en este foro a repartir moralina barata.
Que puta gana de moleros a correazos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mae mia, cienes de personas conozco con 600k en el banco o varios millones y remando están.
> 
> con 600k lo unico que puedes hacer es trabjar 32-36h por semana...pero NO dejar el.remo.
> 
> talueC



En un pueblo Paco de Soria te da para toda la puta vida rascarte los huevos...


----------



## Ds_84 (12 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En un pueblo Paco de Soria te da para toda la puta vida rascarte los huevos...



si claro...

con casa pagada, masico que produce verduras, frutales y aceite y ganado para sacar carne y 4 gallinas ponedoras.

eso es mínimo una feneración familiar o en su defecto 200.000eu entre casa y terreno fertil.

en un pueblo te dá para toda la vida si has heredado.

taluec


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Este tío es un fenómeno, antes pensé que iba en serio, ahora tengo claro que es un personaje que se ha creado en plan caricatura,



Los que se crean esos personajes en plan holywood se creen especiales. Y son para darles de comer aparte en la vida real.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

La criptomonedas se convirtieron en las nuevas apuestas online de los jovenes y gente de mediana edad.

Unos pocos ganan mientras que la mayoria pierde.


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre jugar en la bolsa y tener Bitcoin o no tener ninguna de los dos, que con los primeros puedes llegar a ser rico o pobre, con el segundo serás pobre toda la vida.



Lo jodido es que hagas proselitismo y aspires a convencer a nadie con tu psicología barata de andar por casa.
Los especuladores sois todos basura joder. Por mi os mataba, sin juicio ni pollas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2022)

Hoy Bitcoin sube un 17% pero, claro, a todos estos subnormales envidiosos se les olvida indicarlo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (13 May 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con alegrarse de las miserias ajenas, últimamente el karma está en modo justiciero. Y no, no tengo criptos ni acciones.



Alegrarse de que un lisstillo pierda un paston,con la estafa piramidal esa digital...con unas "monedas" virtuales que solo existen en su imaginación, no es alegrarse de un cáncer o un divorcio de un compañero de trabajo....ahi el karma ni está ni se le espera jojojojojojojo
Por lo menos a los del forun filatelico les daban 5 sellos algo tangible que se podía tocar a estos modernillos ni eso...que gran invento las estafas piramidales los primeros y más espabilados si se hacen de oro


----------



## jolu (13 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> En 2001 no había cripto. Tolai.



Se me ha colao un 0. 2011
El 0 déjalo para la criptomoneda.


----------



## jolu (13 May 2022)

Supongo que seguirá bajando y siempre habrá quien diga que compró a un euro.
El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.

Ya lo han dicho, tierra fértil, agua y una escopeta. Eso es tener éxito.

A alguno siempre le quedará el consuelo de ir contando que tiene las tres dosis puestas.


----------



## csainz (13 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Supongo que seguirá bajando y siempre habrá quien diga que compró a un euro.
> El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.
> 
> Ya lo han dicho, tierra fértil, agua y una escopeta. Eso es tener éxito.
> ...



Yo soy lo peor de los 2 mundos. No me meto en las criptos y pienso que se van a ir al carajo, pero es que SI tengo el terreno, el agua, y pude tener las escopetas pero no me saqué el permiso de armas. 
El puñetero terreno con su agua me lo podria comprar cada 2 años con mi sueldo, y eso siendo un pringado de la privada. Me está costando el dinero el pienso de las gallinas, el gasoil de los viajes al huerto, el motor del pozo que casca cada cierto tiempo, reparaciones en la vivienda-almacen... 

Me compensa como mil veces echar horas extras en el trabajo 2 tardes a la semana y comprar gloria ecologica en la tienda, y todo el dinero metido en la finca guardarlo sin invertir aunque se lo coma la inflación y salgo ganando, lo digo en serio.


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Exacto, en lugar de ver el que triunfa como un modelo y una aspiracion pensando que algun dia lo lograran como el, el caracter toxico, envidioso de pueblo y mezquino empuja al hispanistani a ser una basura de persona, portugueses e italianos son la misma puta mierda, porsupu. Paises asi solo pueden estar en la mierda mas profunda toda su historia..



¿Cuánto has palmado?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2022)

A las 8 de la mañana de hoy Bitcoin subía un 17% en las últimas 24h


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 May 2022)

Holdear fuerte con mente de sicario para que el listo de turno pueda salirse sin perder dinero


----------



## Ponix (13 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Una vez bajó si mal no recuerdo de 19k a 2k, y no se murió nadie.



Tocó los 4 maximo. Pero si. Buenas hostias hemos pillado y aquí seguimos. Bitcoin es algo grandioso.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Lo jodido es que hagas proselitismo y aspires a convencer a nadie con tu psicología barata de andar por casa.
> Los especuladores sois todos basura joder. Por mi os mataba, sin juicio ni pollas



jajajaja, ahora sin llorar.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A las 8 de la mañana de hoy Bitcoin subía un 17% en las últimas 24h



Cotización del úlitmo mes, parece que sube para tomar más impulso para bajar, pero bueno esto de las gráfica es un cachondeo y cada uno las interpreta como quiere.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 May 2022)

De lo peor y misero del ser humano es reirse de la desgracia de otros.


----------

